# Does this look positive?



## Hailey3535

I had sex September 11-15. I had ovulation spotting September 12. Then I had pale pink spotting ONCE only when I wiped September 23, and the 24. Haven’t had anything since. I took a test and thought I seen a faint line. This line appeared within the 5 minute time frame. 

Can you see the faint line, and does it look pinkish to you?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. It looks like it has colour to it


----------



## Hailey3535

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it. It looks like it has colour to it

I thought so too. I wanna retest in the morning. See if there’s still a line and if it’s darker.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Hailey3535

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck :)

Thank you!!❤️✨


----------



## kittiecat

Yep can definitely see that! Good luck!


----------



## Turtlemad

I can see it no probs. Best of luck!


----------

